# Jumper/Tunic with yoke buttons, top down (Free for now)



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

This is such a cosy little jumper for winter and looks great with leggings/jeans fairy skirts etc.
The pink and brown ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, "Sugar Baby' and the Lilac/Purple ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, 'Baby Model'

Here is the pattern for the little jumper tunic. Some pics to remind you.

Leanna x


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

These are adorable. Love the yarn too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

leannab said:


> This is such a cosy little jumper for winter and looks great with leggings/jeans fairy skirts etc.
> The pink and brown ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, "Sugar Baby' and the Lilac/Purple ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, 'Baby Model'
> 
> Here is the pattern for the little jumper tunic. Some pics to remind you.
> ...


Could you post a link to the pattern. Many of us won't open a download. Once bitten twice shy.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

the pattern is beautiful.

Di


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Could you post a link to the pattern. Many of us won't open a download. Once bitten twice shy.


Hope this works for you.

Leanna x

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/5/8/1462681150912-jumper_tunic_with_yoke_buttons___top_down.pdf


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you Leanna for sharing another beautiful pattern with us. I have used your patterns a few times now and have found them easy to follow and the different sizes are a welcome bonus.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Those are so beautiful.!!! Thank you so much for your generosity.. :thumbup: :thumbup: Your little models are gorgeous...


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely models and sweaters


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

myroxi said:


> Thank you Leanna for sharing another beautiful pattern with us. I have used your patterns a few times now and have found them easy to follow and the different sizes are a welcome bonus.


Awww!! Thank you. I'm always keen to see your pictures and to include them when I post the patterns on Ravelry. You can never get enough of other people's ideas to show what can be done with a pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

leannab said:


> Hope this works for you.
> 
> Leanna x
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/5/8/1462681150912-jumper_tunic_with_yoke_buttons___top_down.pdf


Thank you for this, I have never knitted in the round, I will try to adapt it for straight needles if I can.

 :roll:

It is a lovely pattern and so generous of you. Thanks so much )

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your generous comments and for taking the time to look. I always appreciate it.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> Thank you for this, I have never knitted in the round, I will try to adapt it for straight needles if I can.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


Just start at the bottom and work your way up. I've also PM'd you

Leanna x


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Those so cute. And love that they go up to size 10. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

leannab said:


> Just start at the bottom and work your way up. I've also PM'd you
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you for your VERY lovely PM, have replied.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you. Very nice.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

great knitting and pattern... thank you, think this will be a must do for Quinn
:thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Cute; thanks


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

What a great pattern. Your models are so very cute. Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, adorable kids :thumbup:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Fabulous designs! I tried to look closely at the photos of the button areas- in the case of this sweater, do boys and girls button in the same direction? Having to remember that boys and girls (plus mens and womens) shirts are supposed to button in different directions drives me crazy, I rarely sew them any more. This would be wonderful if I didn't have to deal with that on this sweater.

Love the design, the choice of yarn, and the models steal the show of course! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Fabulous designs! I tried to look closely at the photos of the button areas- in the case of this sweater, do boys and girls button in the same direction? Having to remember that boys and girls (plus mens and womens) shirts are supposed to button in different directions drives me crazy, I rarely sew them any more. This would be wonderful if I didn't have to deal with that on this sweater.
> 
> Love the design, the choice of yarn, and the models steal the show of course! Thanks for sharing.


That's a really good question re the buttoning. When Helen test knitted the pattern for me in the brown tones we didn't give the gender button thing a thought. To be honest I think it's fine for either the way it is but others may differ. I'm usually OCD but on this one I'm neutral. What do others think?

Leanna x


----------



## Irene4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks....lovely jumper and beautiful models :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

runflyski said:


> These are adorable. Love the yarn too.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Your sweater is adorable and your generosity is the best. Your models are adorable as can be. Thank you very much.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

leannab said:


> That's a really good question re the buttoning. When Helen test knitted the pattern for me in the brown tones we didn't give the gender button thing a thought. To be honest I think it's fine for either the way it is but others may differ. I'm usually OCD but on this one I'm neutral. What do others think?
> 
> Leanna x


It is a beautiful pattern, personally it wouldn't bother me at all. Looking forward to giving this one a try, thanks again )


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful tunics - look great on the girls.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful work and the models are just precious.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is such a cute design, and I love that it is created in larger sizes, too. Thanks so much.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

very thoughtful...thanks...and the pictures are cute, too


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the buttons on the side.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone, good luck to all who try it.

Leanna x


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Leanna, that's a sweet little pattern on very sweet little models ... thank you, for your generosity!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

leannab said:


> This is such a cosy little jumper for winter and looks great with leggings/jeans fairy skirts etc.
> The pink and brown ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, "Sugar Baby' and the Lilac/Purple ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, 'Baby Model'
> 
> Here is the pattern for the little jumper tunic. Some pics to remind you.
> ...


This is such a cute pattern, Leanna. Thank you for your generosity!

I have a question. What yarn did you use for the solid color portions, i.e. the yoke, the bottom band and the sleeve cuffs? The Sugar Baby yarn does not appear to have long portions of solid color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

The girls are absolutely beautiful and so is your work. Thank you so much Leanna for the pattern. &#128158; Ros x


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this lovely pattern. A great size range with minimal sewing up. This looks really useful and stylish.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the jumper pattern! Just the thing for my granddaughter and I like the button placement for ease in dressing. Wide range of sizes, too. Thank you so very much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

leannab said:


> This is such a cosy little jumper for winter and looks great with leggings/jeans fairy skirts etc.
> The pink and brown ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, "Sugar Baby' and the Lilac/Purple ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, 'Baby Model'
> 
> Here is the pattern for the little jumper tunic. Some pics to remind you.
> ...


Thanks for your pattern. I must say that I love the way you have noted sizes with different colors... makes it so much easier to read.
Thanks again.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute for both a boy and a girl. Love seeing the pitures of kids wearing this sweater.

SEA


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. How thoughtful of you. Very nice sweater.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Darling sweater. Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you those are awesome.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

cute sweaters and beautiful models!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

How generous of you to share this lovely original pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Precious, thank you very much.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> This is such a cute pattern, Leanna. Thank you for your generosity!
> 
> I have a question. What yarn did you use for the solid color portions, i.e. the yoke, the bottom band and the sleeve cuffs? The Sugar Baby yarn does not appear to have long portions of solid color.


Sorry, I should have mentioned before that I used a contrasting yarn for the solid parts. The self striping yarn never looks so good in garter stitch. It does state the requirements in the pattern though.

Leanna x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone in your generous comments and praise. I feel very humbled. I made the pattern as my daughter required more jumpers/sweaters this winter and here you are giving me such accolades. Thank you again.

Leanna x


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

These are beautiful! Thank you SO much!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your stunning pattern. I was admiring your lovely sweaters and wondered where you had brought the pattern from so now I am going to make one.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

your knitting is so beautiful, as are your models.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Many many thanks! your sweater is awesome, I can't wait to make it for my nieces.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> your knitting is so beautiful, as are your models.


Thank you all again. Took the little darlings out this morning and managed to grab a picture 'on the run'. Of course smarty pants Sabai wouldn't have a pic taken without a chip in her mouth, it's impossible and Isara just can't sit still!!!!! I know some you like to see the garments on the models!!

Leanna x


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Love the diagonal opening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Those are very nice.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

leannab said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned before that I used a contrasting yarn for the solid parts. The self striping yarn never looks so good in garter stitch. It does state the requirements in the pattern though.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

So very delicious. Enjoy your precious sweethearts.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you I loved this when you first showed it


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

leannab said:


> This is such a cosy little jumper for winter and looks great with leggings/jeans fairy skirts etc.
> The pink and brown ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, "Sugar Baby' and the Lilac/Purple ones are knitted with Ice Yarns, 'Baby Model'
> 
> Here is the pattern for the little jumper tunic. Some pics to remind you.
> ...


These are lovely with so many different sizes and color coded. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

leannab said:


> Thank you all again. Took the little darlings out this morning and managed to grab a picture 'on the run'. Of course smarty pants Sabai wouldn't have a pic taken without a chip in her mouth, it's impossible and Isara just can't sit still!!!!! I know some you like to see the garments on the models!!
> 
> Leanna x


Great models and my favorite colors. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern, Leanna! You have been so generous in sharing it and I can't wait to give it a go! :sm11:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Thanks for this pattern, Leanna! You have been so generous in sharing it and I can't wait to give it a go! :sm11:


My pleasure, Letitia. Hope it goes along well for you. It has been test knitted a couple of times but some of the larger sizes haven't been. Thank you for your generous comments along the way.

Leanna x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, it's so cute


----------

